# Asperger's quiz



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

http://aspergerstest.net/aq-test/

Found this online I scored a 35

0-11 low result - indicating no tendency at all towards autistic traits.

11-21 is the average result that people get (many women average around 15 and men around 17)

22-25 shows autistic tendencies slightly above the population average

26-31 gives a borderline indication of an autism spectrum disorder. It is also possible to have aspergers or mild autism within this range.

32-50 indicates a strong likelihood of Asperger syndrome or autism.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

33.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

23... doesnt surprise me one bit.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

41...


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

9


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

32.... But i mean, most those questions could be generalized to a lot of introverted people. The only ones that felt like they were rather specific to people with aspergers was the ones involving being able to understand and communicate with other people and maybe the numbers/pattterns ones which was a very marginal amount of the questions (like 7 out of the 50?).


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I got 24.

All these years I'm still unclear about what exactly constitutes Aspergers, as opposed to being socially retarded due to being anxious and not socializing much. I think there's a fine line, and tests like these are only a very rough guess.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

33. Ouch.


----------



## Mr A (Oct 7, 2015)

I took a very similar test a little while back, and I got 32.

Some of these questions are more along the lines of an ASD rather than Aspergers IMO. I know people say they're pretty much the same thing, but really Aspies don't prefer to be alone and are more social, coupled with virtually absent IQ deficit, and don't usually have speech troubles (no issues with inflection, they don't usually go off on tangents etc.). Then again I guess the jury is still out.

Not that it matters anyway. I know I'm on the spectrum.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

28. I remember taking this last year, I think my score's improved since then!


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

33. I have long believed that I have either Asperger's or some kind of ASD.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

15.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

35

Also I took a systemising quotient test a little while ago (someone made a thread) and I got a ridiculously high score. So now I seriously think I might have some mild Aspergers. :frown2:


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Your AQ Test Score is 38
*
ETA: Quiz only seems to take into account those with "classic" symptoms of Asperger's, however--like those who are good with numbers but hate fantasy, etc. I'm the opposite--I _hate_ math, but adore grammar/writing.

Interesting info for female Asperger's traits:

Not so long URL
Long freaking URL


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

19


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm good at math but I'm not really fascinated by numbers or dates, and I like fantasy too, but I do have difficulty make things up. I have great difficulty chitchatting. I always find there's nothing to say.



tehuti88 said:


> *Your AQ Test Score is 38
> *
> ETA: Quiz only seems to take into account those with "classic" symptoms of Asperger's, however--like those who are good with numbers but hate fantasy, etc. I'm the opposite--I _hate_ math, but adore grammar/writing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

13


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

21


----------



## kailynnsmom (Aug 9, 2014)

33


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

22

But, like others have said, I would hesitate to treat the results with anything but light-hearted curiosity. As the test itself states, it is by no means an exhaustive tool and can't actually take the place of a real diagnosis. For many reasons. Two that stuck out for me as I was taking it were:

1.) A lot of these traits, as others have also pointed out, seem to simply overlap with people whose social skills aren't so hot, or who are suffering from anxiety more broadly. For instance, a tendency to fail to notice small details/changes in people and their demeanor could just as easily be owed to the fact that the socially anxious spend more time panicked and trapped inside their heads than they do present in the social exchange. It's one of the reasons so many of us struggle with things like small-talk, etc. Being overwhelmed by too much social stimuli and thus preferring to spend more time alone or avoiding "parties," again, could also just as easily be a trait of anxiety or general introversion. The Autism spectrum is far more complicated than all that.

2.) Many of the questions seemed to be presented in such black and white terms as to make answering them effectively difficult, as there are multiple ways to _interpret the question itself_--let alone knowing which of those interpretations the designer of the test had in mind when asking it. It could be asking one question, and you could be answering another. This is something that irks me about standardization in general, though.

If for other reasons, however, you think you might sincerely be on the spectrum in any way, shape, or form, and it is negatively impacting your life, I would encourage you to seek actual counsel from a medical professional who can give you an actual give-and-take assessment.

Shrug


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

34 this time around, last time I think it was 31.

Here is one for schizoid personality disorder
http://psymed.info/schizoid-personality-disorder-test

I scored 32 on that.

Any others?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

22



> shows autistic tendencies slightly above the population average


This test is rubbish, but I'd agree with that anyway.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

*Asperger's score: 9*
low result - indicating no tendency at all towards autistic traits.

*Schizoid score: 29*
Your score indicates that you may have schizoid personality disorder and need to seek help from a doctor or other mental health professional to further discuss diagnosis and treatment.

:eek

I wonder what schizoid treatment involves


----------



## Keikei (Mar 16, 2004)

22. Thats the result I'd expect most people with severe SA to get who don't necessarily have autism. I find that I can more easily relate to people with autism or aspergers than others who are "normal." In fact I tend to seek out people who are on the spectrum or w/e since they are less intimidating to talk to and be around. I don't have such an impression of all my facial expressions and lack of eye contact ability analyzed. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

40.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

schizoid score: 35


I've been diagnosed with that before. I'm more AvPD than schizoid though.


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

33


----------



## Martin9999 (Sep 29, 2016)

34, but I think the test is inaccurate. Reading about Asperger's on other websites, I don't see those characteristics in me (physical clumsiness?).

I can't pick up visual cues easily because I'm visually impaired. I have strong interests in a few areas, but no way are my interests limited. Do I like theatres over museums? Depends. This test has no way to say "they're equal."

If I have Asperger's, then a lot of people, including many therapists and p-docs have missed that diagnosis.


----------



## Sapkim (May 19, 2016)

I scored 43 but forgot to snap it. Oh well. I always test high on these things. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

41. 

I don't really mind having the condition too much. It's just that when I get angry, I have zero control over the things I say. So that continues to be an issue still. Otherwise I don't care about not socializing with people. I'd take my problem solving skills and ability to be completely self-sufficient over having advanced social skills any day.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

19. I've got some aspie traits but many of the questions on this quiz that increased my score were to do with my SA - not enjoying small talk, difficulty socialising etc. When I'm not anxious, especially on certain benzos, I enjoy socialising as much, if not more, than most people.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i got 15. 

however i often wondered if a person that has aspergers would be able to read between the lines and strategically answer those questions to avoid a high diagnosis score. ie' knowingly saying strong disagree to the question like "do you collect information on categories of things such as car, or whatever?

i answered honestly, but from the questions, i can tell that what answers an aspergers person would give on certain questions.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have PDD-NOS and got 36.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

My score is 41/ 50, which puts at the threshold for HFA. My dads score is 25, and my best friends score is 23.


----------

